
Show HN: DropZap World: A falling block game with lasers. [video, beta] - amichail
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsPtRPDAvwI
======
amichail
You can try out the DropZap World beta via TestFlight:

[https://testflight.apple.com/join/CdEXgjst](https://testflight.apple.com/join/CdEXgjst)
[iOS13, iPadOS13, or tvOS13]

The game has over 100 levels with three modes each.

Any feedback would be appreciated!

P.S. If the TestFlight link doesn't work, try opening it in Safari.

